# dogwood from Mike



## phinds (Nov 1, 2017)

@Mike1950 send me a chunk of dogwood to verify the ID on. Here are the results.

It's dogwood.

Probably 

Here are the results of my analysis:




And I should have also had a check for "texture: smooth"

Now, ya gotta look at that and think, well now Jeez, Hinds, EVERYTHING matches, so what's with the "probably" ?

It's like this. Dogwood is one of the 18,000,000 woods that are diffuse porous. Actually, dogwood ranges from diffuse porous to semi-diffuse porous but even so ...

I only sanded this down to 240 grit but I'll be astounded if anything changes when I do it down to 1200 grit. This is one where 240 grit shows everything pretty clearly.

The top two pics are your sample and the bottom two are a couple of other dogwood samples from the site. I took out the color because that sometimes just confuses things. These are all my standard 1/4" x 1/4" samples shown at about 10X. Clearly a good match.

Hm ... I see now that I should have put a horizontal line to make it more clear that there are 4 pics here. Take my word for it. There are 4 pics here.





If I had to put money on it, I'd bet on dogwood.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2017)

Also, just FYI, here are a couple of other samples from the same 240-grit batch that the dogwood was processed in. The top two pics are padauk and wenge at 240 grit and the bottom two are other samples of padauk and wenge at 1200 grit. Good examples of when going to 1200 grit is really not needed. Actually it's very rare that going above 400 grit is needed and those two were quite clearly identified at 100 grit. The huge difference between these and dogwood is that both of these have very distinctive grain patterns. Dogwood end grain is similar to a lot of other woods.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2017)

That was Quick thank you sir. as always I learn a bit more from you on wood ID every time you post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> That was Quick thank you sir.


Got lucky on the timing. I had a batch just ready to go in for stage 1 processing. I'm glad the end grain didn't require the fine sanding 'cause I might not get to that for a while.


> as always I learn a bit more from you on wood ID every time you post.


Glad to hear it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2017)

I have continued this thread (and gone off on a tangent) in this thread -> https://woodbarter.com/threads/a-teachable-moment.33203/


----------

